# so i left my gf at a bar...



## SSSharker (Aug 25, 2005)

my gf asked me to take her home cause she was gettin off early. met her and her friends at a bar. had a few drinks..got into a disagreement, i got ****** and decided to leave. her friend said she'll take her home while i was leaving. my gf calls but never says come back/come get me...i get home and read her text "i love you" i didnt care and went to bed.

since this morning i keep asking myself...did i just i leave my gf at a bar or did i just meet up with her and her friends for drinks?

she wont talk to me. shes really ****** off. what a drunken mess...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Good for you. I think.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Ole demon alcohol..it really gets in the way of a good time sometimes. it'll work it self out


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

SO who did she go home with last night?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

You just posted this up out of boredom or is this for reel?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Whichever one will cause you the most trouble. That's the one you did.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

When y'all hitting a bar up again, and which bar?


----------



## SSSharker (Aug 25, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> SO who did she go home with last night?


her roommate.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Pics of said GF and we can give some serious feedback.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> When y'all hitting a bar up again, and which bar?





Main Frame 8 said:


> Pics of said GF and we can give some serious feedback.


Yes, Please:fish:


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Alcohol (in excess) can cause so many problems. It's not worth it. If she's worth keeping, start communicating ASAP and get things resolved.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Geez...We need Dear Abby forum on 2Cool lately. My neighbor in the trailer next door wants to know what my wife tastes like. Did I just leave my girlfriend at a bar? This is still a fishing related forum, Right? You might need to crank that 'Lonely Hearts' forum back up Mont...LOL. kisssm


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Pics of said GF and we can give some serious feedback.


^^^This^^^

At this point I just don't see how we can give you a good evaluation of the situation, we need more information and pics would be a good start.

I do however agree with the previous post, whichever answer is likely to cause the most pain and suffering, that is your answer pretty much all of the time. The true question then becomes how much trouble is it worth and for that we need more info.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

You left her at a bar? Not good. Can you post a picture of her? I sure hope she was not wearing those tight Wrangler cowgirl jeans. Give me a few minutes & I will check the size of the pair on the floor.


----------



## SSSharker (Aug 25, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Pics of said GF and we can give some serious feedback.


negative...just imagine shes blake lively.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

You left her at a bar and you wonder why she won't talk to you? Really?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

SSSharker said:


> negative...just imagine shes blake lively.


Waaaaaaaaiiiiiiitttt a minute*Blake* Lively??? Dat don't sound like no chick name


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> Waaaaaaaaiiiiiiitttt a minute*Blake* Lively??? Dat don't sound like no chick name


X2...What does gf stand for? Hopefully girlfriend & not gay friend.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

She's starting to argue with me now. Will you take her back?


----------



## SSSharker (Aug 25, 2005)

Archer said:


> ^^^This^^^
> 
> At this point I just don't see how we can give you a good evaluation of the situation, we need more information and pics would be a good start.
> 
> I do however agree with the previous post, whichever answer is likely to cause the most pain and suffering, that is your answer pretty much all of the time. The true question then becomes how much trouble is it worth and for that we need more info.


she said shes frustrated with how i spend my money. i'm horrible at managing money. she also said she hates it when i say i'm broke and i replied thats cause i spend it on you...

why is this a concern. we.re not married


----------



## SSSharker (Aug 25, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Waaaaaaaaiiiiiiitttt a minute*Blake* Lively??? Dat don't sound like no chick name


//http://blakelivelyweb.com/


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

SSSharker said:


> she said shes frustrated with how i spend my money. i'm horrible at managing money. she also said she hates it when i say i'm broke and i replied thats cause i spend it on you...
> 
> why is this a concern. we.re not married


Man, I spent like our government does when my wife and I were dating. It bit me in the *** for the first 3 years of "marital bliss".
I'm just happy to know she married me for me, and not my money. If it was for money, she'd have left me after the first year with the humiliation I endured.
Sounds like she's pretty level headed to me and you need to go smooth things over. You don't know what you might lose until it's gone.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

SSSharker said:


> //http://blakelivelyweb.com/


:bounce::cheers:
You dun good Bro


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

SSSharker said:


> her roommate.


So what's her roommate's name, and how big a guy is he?


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

A rejected man lives happily ever after. Look up the video! You’ll feel better!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

SSSharker said:


> *my gf asked me to take her home cause she was gettin off early*. met her and her friends at a bar. had a few drinks..got into a disagreement, i got ****** and decided to leave. her friend said she'll take her home while i was leaving. my gf calls but never says come back/come get me...i get home and read her text "i love you" i didnt care and went to bed.
> 
> since this morning i keep asking myself...did i just i leave my gf at a bar or did i just meet up with her and her friends for drinks?
> 
> she wont talk to me. shes really ****** off. what a drunken mess...


You disregared this?!!! You deserve what you get!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Did she work at the bar/strip joint?!? Just asking because i could see it going that direction if she was already there with her friends. Just asking...

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

best thing in the world is to ignore her for a week, no calls , nada, if she is a keeper, she'll be at your side later, if not, it's a big pond.........


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

If she looks anything like Blake Lively you need to get down on your knees and beg for forgiveness!!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

So, you drove home after getting messed up enough that you can blame the rest of the situation on being drunk? I don't want to sound too judgemental, but call a cab next time.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Did the bar maid hit on your wife?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

If it has tits or wheels, you're going to have problems with it now and then.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Main Frame 8 said:


> SO who did she go home with last night?


 With some guy from a RV park


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

longhorn daddy said:


> With some guy from a RV park. . .


. . . and he says she tastes good.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Bazinga, and My boss is also a woman. [email protected]#$ck



mastercylinder said:


> If it has tits or wheels, you're going to have problems with it now and then.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

smokinguntoo said:


> . . . and he says she tastes good.


and you aint gonna do nothing about it but ask for advice on the internet


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Please post pics of your g/f's chick friends.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeahhhh...kinda cold for ice cream









-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

If you had any sense at all you'd be running from women rather than worrying about them. 

Trust me you'll be rich!

I'm not saying turn queer, go out meet you one and get ball$deep but don't get tied down if she's already complaining how you spend YOUR money. Level headed or not I don't believe any financial planners that work at a bar and don't have their own transportation.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

SSSharker said:


> she said shes frustrated with how i spend my money. i'm horrible at managing money. she also said she hates it when i say i'm broke and i replied thats cause i spend it on you...
> 
> why is this a concern. we.re not married


Sounds like lastnight did you a favor. Text her back and tell her you decided to manage your money better from now on and to hit the road.


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

craftkr said:


> Level headed or not I don't believe any financial planners that work at a bar and don't have their own transportation.


10-4 good buddy... I hear you loud and clear!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Take this with a grain of salt from an old dog to a young pup, when it comes to women, you can't win, if you want to stay with this one, better to learn 2 magic words, I'm Sorry.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

If it flys, floats or ****s, just rent it.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I think rather than post it here you should have called up a few buddies and discussed it at another bar..

A


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

SSSharker said:


> she said shes frustrated with how i spend my money. i'm horrible at managing money. she also said she hates it when i say i'm broke and i replied thats cause i spend it on you...
> 
> why is this a concern. we.re not married


Exactly, you're NOT married. My gf hates the way I spend my money but I don't care. Figure I might as well buy whatever I want before/if we do get married. Just this year I bought a 2012 Hyundai Elantra, 2012 f-250 and and a Grady White boat and don't regret/care what anyone has to say because it's MY MONEY.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

if she is the one there there will bno prob---if she is not te one there r lots of fish inthe sea


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

dallasrick said:


> Take this with a grain of salt from an old dog to a young pup, when it comes to women, you can't win, if you want to stay with this one, better to learn 2 magic words, I'm Sorry.


Add to this, I don't care how charming, good looking, type of car you drive, etc...............if a female doesn't think you are "responsible", you're already behind. You'll be judged on how well they think you will be as a husband, father, provider, etc.....

The exception to this may be gold diggers that could care less if you race through the streets drunk as long as they "get theirs".

Good luck.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

The OP is an example of a need for this,.....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If your BAC is a 2.9...better call her a cab buddy

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

DANO said:


> The OP is an example of a need for this,.....


i need another drink


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I feel like a song.

:cheers:


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

FWIW, Drinking(drunk)/Bars/Girlfriend should NEVER, and I mean NEVER NEVER be in the same sentence...There can not hardly ever be a good outcome...Usually if bars are a big part of your(meaning both) daily/weekly pastime, you won't make it...

Ex: About a year and a half I got married in 77, I was working on houses up off 1960 around Steubner Airline....I lived right up the road near 45....We(guys) used to stop at a bar just past Kuykendahl(sp) and play pool for an hour or 2...No big deal...really, just pool, no trolling or anything..We didn't do this every night either, but enough....My wife says that I "should" come home and not stop! BS!!! I ain't doin nuttin! If I want to stop, I"M STOPPING!!....my wife is home with our newborn, so she can't go out....Couple days go by and I come home and she tells me..."Ya know, I've been talking to Bobs wife"..."We figured it is OK if you guys stop"....I'm thinkin, ok, whats up?? She goes on to say..."Yep, we decided that on the nights YOU do not stop, or maybe after you get home, we are going out!"..."OH, don't worry, we won't do anything bad".......I started coming home...

As far as her biatchin now??...

Ex: A few yrs after I got married(see a pattern here?) I lived in Katy and guided duck/geese....I really liked hunting better, but...I forget just how long season was then, but...I'd been hunting every day for about a month or so...She was home with our newborn(another pattern?) and couldn't go anywhere....She tells me that I should take a few days off and spend time with her and our daughters(not my fault we had girls!)OR ELSE...or else, what??? no answer....Anyway, after 7 more straight days hunting, she says..."Well, I guess you could be out at night drinking and chasing hos so"...

Ya got to set it straight as soon as you get hooked up...I threw a pair of my pants to my wife when we first got married...She ask me why?...Told her to put them on...She says "I can't fit in them"....I told her she never will, I run the house.....She threw me a pair of her pants...I ask why??...She said to put them on...Told her "I can't get in them"...She says "You never will if you keep talking like that"....Feb will be 34 looooooong years:cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Time Out


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

the hook said:


> FWIW, Drinking(drunk)/Bars/Girlfriend should NEVER, and I mean NEVER NEVER be in the same sentence...There can not hardly ever be a .........
> 
> Ya got to set it straight as soon as you get hooked up...I threw a pair of my pants to my wife when we first got married...She ask me why?...Told her to put them on...She says "I can't fit in them"....I told her she never will, I run the house.....She threw me a pair of her pants...I ask why??...She said to put them on...Told her "I can't get in them"...She says "You never will if you keep talking like that"....Feb will be 34 looooooong years:cheers:


Dude, if you don't mind, I'm gonna borrow that last paragraph. I've never heard it put quite so succinctly. 
January will be 32 years for my lady & me...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And the relevancy is?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I left a GF at a bar once.... she might still be there. 

I have no advice, my track record with women is horrible. Went and done what I wanted when I wanted how I wanted, they all thought they could change me. Lucky for me found a women who lets me do what I want and we have been married for ten years. Good chance I would still be single if not for her.

No possible way when I was single would any women tell me how to spend my money. Good luck but think you may have made the right choice.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Go have a lot more drinks!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Did someone mention ice cream ?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is that Mira Sorvino? Mmmmm

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i had to hit 2 bars one time to get rid of one,lmao ,worked never saw her again, true


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Man y'all ain't gonna believe this! I just drew my pistol cause my wife decided to surprise me and drive to Decatur and see me after she said she wasn't coming yesterday. Never pointed it at her, but, wasn't far from being snapped up. Think we'll hit a bar up tonight.....


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't you mean you left your X girlfriend at a bar last night.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I did that once while Mrs Soap and I were still dating. That was nearly 30 years ago. She still said "I Do" and we're still married.

But I was totally in the right that particular evening. She got ****** because some other woman was being nice to me. I was just being polite to the tramp. Mrs Soap was being a *****. Then tried to get ugly with me.

I just walked out and left her.

She never did that again.


Oh yeah, we were there with friends, so I knew she could get home.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> Man y'all ain't gonna believe this! I just drew my pistol cause my wife decided to surprise me and drive to Decatur and see me after she said she wasn't coming yesterday. Never pointed it at her, but, wasn't far from being snapped up. Think we'll hit a bar up tonight.....


Yep, your right ......DONT believe you!!!!:doowapsta


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

longhorn daddy said:


> Yep, your right ......DONT believe you!!!!:doowapsta


That's okay, I understand how that would seem a bit "1 uppish".







Baby doll in the hallway. 
Do I need to lost pics of the hotel and my 1911 and lc9?
Naaaaaa, your post history says enough Longhorn Daddy


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

if she's worried about your money,,,tell 'her' to buy a few dinners and drinks every now and then...maybe she won't worry as often


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I think I saw you at the bar!!!








Yea and you were scared on the nice butt









Then u sayed let me dance with the fat girl in the house









But then your true feeling came out when u showed *********** a sheep


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

Move on!!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

word


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Interesting thread...never heard of Blake Lively so I googled her. I guess this old guy learnt somethin' new today from you young uns!!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

GSMAN said:


> Interesting thread...never heard of Blake Lively so I googled her. I guess this old guy learnt somethin' new today from you young uns!!


Same here...Meh....guess times change...............


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

so let me get this right..

"Then she called me a bum 
and slapped me real hard
 And in my drunken stupor 
I did what I should of never done
 Now I'm sittin' here bloggin to you
 Drunk and on the run 
she was at a bar on the inside 
Waitin' for her ride on the outside
 She stole my heart/ in the trailer park" ​
*So what you need to do is..*

"jack the keys to her @#$%#@ car And Crashed that piece of S#$% ,then step away"
lol

​


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

sounds like you'll be havin hallway sex for a while. be careful cause hallway sex has been known to end relationships horribly. 

definition : as you pass each other in the hallway, you both say eff ewe and go on w/ your day...


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Id pull a gun too!!!!!
Blake Lively Yess!!!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey folks, I think yall shamed him or scared him, and he probably want be back, LOL


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Why does this kind of junk usually start off with "after I had a few drinks"? He's probably like me - pretty easy going until alcohol brought out the mean side.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Don't.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

fin&feather said:


> so let me get this right..​
> "Then she called me a bum
> and slapped me real hard
> And in my drunken stupor
> ...


 Maybe they should both go to "ReHab"!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

SSSharker said:


> *she said shes frustrated with how i spend my money. i'm horrible at managing money.* she also said she hates it when i say i'm broke and i replied thats cause i spend it on you...
> 
> why is this a concern. we.re not married


She sounds like a blessing, bud. Many women are very poor money managers. You combined with one thats bad with money sounds disastrous. You only get one shot at retirement planning.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Wizness said:


> Exactly, you're NOT married. My gf hates the way I spend my money but I don't care. Figure I might as well buy whatever I want before/if we do get married. Just this year I bought a 2012 Hyundai Elantra,


Now that's ballin.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Long Pole said:


> Now that's ballin.


:rotfl:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Now that's ballin.


Quote of the thread!!!! Classic.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lat22 said:


> Don't.


I got this!!
Dont put the puddy tat on a pedestal!
Was i close?

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Maybe they should both go to "ReHab"!


It's a really cool place, we should have a 2Cool gathering there.. some crappy grub (sometimes good) on Wednesday nights + live music..

Spring street and Houston Avenue..

Bonus: you can leave all the girlfriends you want at the bar, they will be taken care of..

A


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

There is only one logical way to resolve your reservations, Thursday take her to the roses on 104 lol


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Long Pole said:


> Now that's ballin.


If I were driving an F250, I'd also have a Hyundai for a runabout.

Can we have one of these threads every week. Someone is going to have to sacrifice a girlfriend/wife, but in the end I think it will be worth it.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

She is a female. Get over it and find another one as they come around the corner like taxi's and busses


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

spicyitalian said:


> If I were driving an F250, I'd also have a Hyundai for a runabout.
> 
> Can we have one of these threads every week. Someone is going to have to sacrifice a girlfriend/wife, but in the end I think it will be worth it.


What you can't afford diesel in it or is too much of a truck for you?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

juan said:


> She is a female. Get over it and find another one as they come around the corner like taxi's and busses


Obviously he cares or he wouldn't be posting here. I'm surprised we don't have a bunch of prayers up for him...

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Left my ex wife at a bar a few times, but the ol battleax kept finding her way background home.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Now that's ballin.


:brew:


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Got stopped running from a Highway Patrol once, told the officer it was because the ex-wife ran off with a patrolman. He said " and you thought I was coming after you for that?"

Nope - I was afraid you were bringing her back........


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Marshman said:


> Got stopped running from a Highway Patrol once, told the officer it was because the ex-wife ran off with a patrolman. He said " and you thought I was coming after you for that?"
> 
> Nope - I was afraid you were bringing her back........


Haha


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

dallasrick said:


> Left my ex wife at a bar a few times, but the ol battleax kept finding her way background home.


Now that I think about it... the LAST time my Ex-wife and I went out, I left her at a bar!!!... She caught a ride home with co-worker that lived nearby and a couple of days later I was filing for divorce.

That was back in the fall of 2007. Man time flies!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

what happen to the op ? lol
*SSSharker*

Last Activity: 11-19-2012 09:58 PM


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Guess it was meant to be
Romance is misery 
Now he's on his way to the pen
So much for memory 
See him on tv 
The next cops series


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

In all my bar running days I failed to mention this bit of knowledge.....

If you left her at the bar, and she was worth anything somebody picked her up...... 

Always reminds me of my favorite saying...

"No matter how hot, sexy, etc. a New piece of trim may look.... somebody.... somewhere is tired of her $hit!"

Carry on gentlemen, oh and just a reminder. Thanksgiving is one of the easiest time of the year to pick up women at bars... Just FYI. Just go buy them a drink and ask them if they need any stuffing...... LOL!

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!


----------

